# Barnie Frank ???



## rigginuts (Dec 27, 2008)

Barnie **** Frank ? I hope NJ sinks. :thumbs_doukey:ukey::thumbs_do:thumbs_doukey::thumbs_doukey:


----------



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

He's winner for sure. One of the worse politicians of our country's history.


----------



## SARASR (Oct 30, 2009)

Yup! Agreed! didn't have the option to vote against him (WISH I HAD) Wrong district
don't understand what everyone else is thinking....sorry


----------



## mdarton (Jan 11, 2008)

Massachusetts, Dont like his politics. Dont care about his personal life.


----------

